# Lifespan of ADA Amazonia



## FishWorks (21 May 2021)

Hey All,

I've read that ADA Amazonia will deplete of Nitrogen after 1 year, but all the other nutrients are still in the aquasoil.
Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 May 2021)

Seems to be the case. But it's easily remedied with root tabs or slow release fertz like Osmocote. Water column dosing fertz will also solve the problem of N deficiency.








						Aqua soil life
					

I have been using Amazonia for the last 6 years in 5 different tanks, from 30-120 g. I do EI, co2 etc. spent more than 2k$ on test equipment , colorimeter, light meter etc. my observation been that all my tanks do extremely well for the first 6 month, then things slow down and stop growing...




					barrreport.com


----------



## MrClockOff (21 May 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> But it's easily remedied with root tabs or slow release fertz like Osmocote


Which Osmocote is most recommended for using in the fish tank? I can see two different available on Amazon Osmocote Pro and Osmocote Plant Food Tablets..


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 May 2021)

I use Pro, it has both macros and traces. I think there is a product within the range that releases over a period of 12 - 18 months which is the preferable choice. It will undoubtedly dissolve quicker in a tropical aquarium due to heat and immersion.


----------



## MrClockOff (22 May 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> I use Pro, it has both macros and traces. I think there is a product within the range that releases over a period of 12 - 18 months which is the preferable choice. It will undoubtedly dissolve quicker in a tropical aquarium due to heat and immersion.


Ouch £145 25kg and it would be wasted as I wouldn’t be able to use it whole in my life.. can’t see any smaller bags..


----------



## John q (22 May 2021)

Assuming it's the same product you can buy on ebay in amounts of 50g and up.








						Osmocote Pro 12-14 month slow release fertiliser  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Osmocote Pro 12-14 month slow release fertiliser at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 May 2021)

Yes that looks like it 👍
You don't need very much at all. Just a very small handful scattered in the bottom of the tank before adding the substrate. So no need to buy in bulk


----------



## MrClockOff (22 May 2021)

John q said:


> Assuming it's the same product you can buy on ebay in amounts of 50g and up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh I keep forgetting that there’s such a thing like ebay. Thanks 🙏


----------



## MrClockOff (22 May 2021)

So I guess in combination with those Empty Clear Gelatin Capsules Sizes  1 2 0 00 and 000 Self Fill Pharmaceutical    | eBay
I can DIY my own root tabs? 
currently paying £5 for 10 TNC tabs 😳


----------



## John q (22 May 2021)

Lol, you can save an extra £1.50 if you buy the gelatin capsules off amazon.
Amazon product


----------



## The_storm (23 May 2021)

MrClockOff said:


> So I guess in combination with those Empty Clear Gelatin Capsules Sizes  1 2 0 00 and 000 Self Fill Pharmaceutical    | eBay
> I can DIY my own root tabs?
> currently paying £5 for 10 TNC tabs 😳


Yes! Save yourself a fortune. I did!


----------

